# Your thoughts



## Lop (Nov 28, 2016)

Any thoughts on SF and their products?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

Wut

10 characters


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2016)

SF is full of gays and liberals.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2016)

Something smells in here


----------



## JackC4 (Nov 28, 2016)

SteroidsFax, yeah they suck.


----------



## Lop (Nov 28, 2016)

Appreciate the responses.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2016)

Milo said:


> SF is full of gays and liberals.



You left out junkies and aids.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

JackC4 said:


> SteroidsFax, yeah they suck.



Oh Christ... this one again? Didn't he get his shit pushed in at meso? Thought he might have even come here for a bit and got wrecked too.

Doc you recall this one?


----------



## Rip (Nov 28, 2016)

Soul Funk?


----------



## Lop (Nov 29, 2016)

JackC4, have you had any experience with them?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2016)

I think the labs that are easy to get ..Or open to all labs..If you get some active hormone and no infection consider yourself a winner


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah like I thought. This was the ass hole taking paypal for domestic service...

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/6906-Be-careful-for-Steroidsfax

A quick Google turns up threads all over the place about what a dumb ass this guy was.


----------



## Lop (Nov 30, 2016)

I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 9, 2016)

Lop said:


> JackC4, have you had any experience with them?



Yes they are trash. Best to keep it moving


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2016)

Wasn't steroid fax the guy who took over Biologic from Stretch - the scammer - so that he could scam too???? Or am I missing something...


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 11, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wasn't steroid fax the guy who took over Biologic from Stretch - the scammer - so that he could scam too???? Or am I missing something...



DYS I think the guy from SF was Roy ? If my memory serves me right...Stretch was the rep.
As far as that BioLogic crap who knows.

Both are shady pricks


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 11, 2016)

What's the question??


----------

